# Galaxy 140 has no threaded socket for tripod



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

I am considering the Galaxy 140 for its consistency and convenience
compared to the radioshack digital spsl meter. I checked the galaxy website
and didnt see any threaded socket on the CM-140 for tripod or boom stands.
If that is the case I was wonderong how people are using it. If the $50 radio shack
meter has the threaded tropod socket, I was wondering why the galaxy 140 doesnt.

The main reason I am going for the galacy is that I dont have to keep
turning the dial as in the RS meter. On the galaxy cm-140, one level covers
the entire range I am interested in.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have one and it has a tripod mount. I dont know why it doesn't show on the photos. The CM140 is also a better meter all around as the mic is quite a bit better than the RS.
There is three range settings on the 140 but they are very wide compared to the RS meter.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Yep for some reason the manual does not show the 
socket. I presume the socket is standard and would fit any tripod or
a boom microphone stand. 
I am planning to get the onstage boom mic stand #MU7701B. Their
brochure also does not say what size threaded socket it comes with.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are adapters if it is not the right size but it should be standard.


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

http://www.zzounds.com/item--MUPCM01 <--- sounds like you are gonna need one of those.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

So does the Galaxy 140 have the 5/8th or 1/4th thread


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

looks like only the 150 and 160 have the tripod thread. Only the 150/160 manual
shows the thread but still does not mention the thread size.


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Mupi said:


> So does the Galaxy 140 have the 5/8th or 1/4th thread


I am sure its threaded just like all other meters, that being a 1/4th of a inch, standard camera tripod mount. 5/8ths is for microphone clips and shock mounts.


----------

